# Schwinn Racer...Is This Worth Purchasing?



## HARPO (Dec 2, 2022)

I've never had one of these, and I have these two photos of the bike. A three speed with incorrect handlebars, and looking like a late 50's early 60's version. Any idea from what you can see as to value?  🤨


----------



## phantom (Dec 2, 2022)

For me $75 would be all in. I just sold a Campus Green 3 speed Racer for $225 and it was minty.


----------



## Gordon (Dec 2, 2022)

One of my favorite bikes to ride on paved roads.


----------



## Nashman (Dec 2, 2022)

HARPO said:


> I've never had one of these, and I have these two photos of the bike. A three speed with incorrect handlebars, and looking like a late 50's early 60's version. Any idea from what you can see as to value?  🤨
> 
> View attachment 1743455
> 
> View attachment 1743456



Not my taste, but we all like different things. These seem to be a blend of the late 50's Jags and Corvette's and the English racers that were storming the market. Not either, but a hybrid. Even the late 50's early 60's middleweights are on the bubble with me, but I have a nice green '58 Jag ( I had 2!) that has a place in my heart and stable. As @phantom says, not allot of collector value there, BUT you could detail the tires off it and it would probably look sweet at the right price.


----------



## bikecrazy (Dec 2, 2022)

They are great riding bikes and way underpriced in my opinion. Lots of very nice ones out there at very reasonable prices


----------



## Rammstein (Dec 2, 2022)

I paid $50 for my 1965 3-speed racer in similar condition.  I'd say @phantom is spot on.  It is one of my favorites.  Very smooth ride and the gearing works very well.


----------



## Nashman (Dec 2, 2022)

Rammstein said:


> I paid $50 for my 1965 3-speed racer in similar condition.  I'd say @phantom is spot on.  It is one of my favorites.  Very smooth ride and the gearing works very well.
> 
> View attachment 1743464
> 
> View attachment 1743465



That's true I bet. Unfortunately this was the slow death of the Classic American ballooner and middleweight. People wanted lighter/faster/ more nimble. I can vouch as being an Canuck, most of our full size 26" bikes all through my era ( I'm 65) were English or European light weights/3 speeds ( that where Sturmey Archer came from my friends) or coaster brake, or German 2 speed kick backs. We did have muscle bikes in the 60's/70's CCM and Raleigh to mention 2 that were somewhat comparable to the Krates.

@Cam_from_Canada  shared this with me a couple months back:
Not sure if ever shared on The Cabe before under Muscle Bikes but a great piece on CCM’s contribution!


            https://m.facebook.com/groups/358307774240106/?multi_permalinks=3591809714223213&ref=share


----------



## tacochris (Dec 2, 2022)

I have a really solid, original black Racer up for sale local for $100 with zero bites in a month or two if that gives you any indication of the value.  Really cool bike though....

Side note: I think its a very cool bike and still has alot of vintage flavor and should be worth more honestly but sadly the market indicates otherwise.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 2, 2022)

here in the Bay Area people try to get the big bucks for them but they just don't sell as there are not enough people interested in them. they try for 300 -400 on Craigslist, and they just sit there. My racer is fenderless with HD S-7's and a 2 speed kickback. as far as just the way it rides and handles it is my favorite old bike. 

I'd like to get a black one with the correct parts some day if one ever shows up at a decent price. 

not much cool factor compared to a fendered fat tire bike. I would not recommend buying one for resale only.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Dec 2, 2022)

A local Antiques dealer in my area has one for $50.00  in about the same shape.  FWIW  🤓


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Dec 2, 2022)

Most I've ever sold a 3sp lightweight for was $150 for a black 63 Traveler. It had a miller generator set on it and a sunburst badge...had a few parts changed out that I can't remember. The guy that bought it said he was buying for a friend that had just won the Lottery and shipping it out to California.

I'd guess 57ish on this red Racer....I had a 57 Traveler with that same badge too, with wings but no vertical lines. I think the fork pinstripes went smaller in 61 if I remember right. So at least a 60 and prior bike. Winged badge is probably more limiting on the years, but I'm not sure when that stopped being used.


----------



## HARPO (Dec 2, 2022)

Thanks for all the help guys! I'll pass on this one. I have enough others to work on. Oh, and the guy wants $100.


----------



## Axman88 (Dec 2, 2022)

I think that 3 speeds with SA hubs make great knockaround general purpose bikes, but I prefer the relatively rare variety with coaster brake in the rear, caliper front.

These machines have always seemed to be at the bottom of the desirability list, over my entire life, at least here in the midwest, such that nice examples can be had for well under $100, and I never felt the need to even lock up the ratty Sears Free Spirit that was my everyday bike for many years.  

A similar Schwinn model is the Speedster.  If I'm not mistaken, both the Racer and Speedster use Schwinn S-6, 26x1-3/8 tires, and these are relatively rare nowadays.  I think it may be that only Kenda is producing this ISO 37-597 tire, which I believe is also sold marketed as "Sunlight".

The ISO 37-590, 26x1-3/8 tire that is used on most English built, internal geared 3 speeds, is more readily available, and in a wider variety, something to consider.  I've heard of people shoehorning 590s onto schwinn 597 S-6 rims, but it's not supposed to fit.

One thing that I do like about the Racer, as a 6'+ rider, is that for at least some model years, Schwinn built them with up to 23" frames.  I've found taller frames to be a relatively rare thing in imported 3 speeds.    https://bikehistory.org/bikes/racer/


----------



## Eric Amlie (Dec 3, 2022)

Yup...not a lot of resale value there, but if you like these bikes(as I do), the paint & decals on this one are in unusually nice condition.


----------



## Siestabikes (Dec 3, 2022)

My 57 came with drop bars and the winged badge as well. of course i put on a more correct bar, new tires and tune up and it rides well.


----------



## Aaron65 (Dec 4, 2022)

Wow, I'm out of the loop!  I love riding '60s and early '70s Racers and Speedsters, both single-speeds and three-speeds, but I've certainly paid too much for a couple of them after reading this thread.  No wonder I got few bites for my '71 at $130!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 4, 2022)

I had a bunch of these at one time and about $100 was tops selling local.


----------



## DrRumack80 (Dec 4, 2022)

I think 1971 was the last year for the Racer, if memory serves. These are very nice bikes that fly under the radar.  At $100 - $130, they are a very good value.

Did the 50's and early 60's Racers come in a 23" frame? They always seem to turn up in the 21" size, which does not fit me well at 6'1".


----------



## Big Moe (Dec 4, 2022)

I still have several schwinn racers. All short frames. My favorite is this one. February 14 1959 og down to the tires.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 4, 2022)

Big Moe said:


> I still have several schwinn racers. All short frames. My favorite is this one.
> 
> View attachment 1744975
> 
> ...



Yea @HARPO  I would be at $100 around here all cleaned up and ready to roll. I will take them when other bikes are involved just to not lose out on another bike. That is the forks set for making Stingray choppers. These have since gone full circle and are back on a racer of another member. @Lonestar '76 Stingray chopper, I like how you have it now.


----------



## phantom (Dec 4, 2022)

I think it depends on location and certainly condition, and very often marketing: Great pictures, promo etc:  Here are two LW's I have sold in the last few months. Blue one $280 - Green one $250


----------



## Axman88 (Dec 4, 2022)

DrRumack80 said:


> Did the 50's and early 60's Racers come in a 23" frame? They always seem to turn up in the 21" size, which does not fit me well at 6'1".



The site I linked to has digitized original sales literature.  https://bikehistory.org/bikes/racer/

The information on that page seems to show that 23" frames ( as well as 19" and 21") were available on the Racer from '59 till '70.  For many years it was a + $2 option.  For '71, it shows the Racer came in a 17" camelback, and 20", 22", and 24" diamond frame sizes. 

I suspect that, as bikes were considered to be a child's vehicle in the US in those days, not many of the larger frames were actually sold.  Perhaps the increase in frame size offerings in '71 signifies the start of the uptick in interest in biking that came in the 70s, but of course, that craze meant 10 speeds and turned down "racing" handlebars.

My memory is that, in those days, a classic 3 speed was definitely considered "fuddy duddy".  My dad shook his head when I repainted my black "english racer" orange, but none of my friends were impressed, and soon after, I spent a good chunk of my paper route money buying a second hand Peugot UO-8.  Didn't take long for that to get "ripped off", as did the Schwinn Super Sport that followed it, despite being locked with cables, something I never really had to do with the three speeds.


----------



## Jimmy V (Dec 4, 2022)

I am a big fan of the Schwinn Lightweights because they ride very well.  I happen to like the way they look too. I have owned several Racers and its close cousin the Traveler over the years. And the World is another cool lightweight with the same diamond frame. The older bikes had cool graphics and peaked front fenders which gives them a nice vintage look. I prefer the tourist style look and ride to those bikes over the drop bar bikes. 
 I have a Black '65 Traveler small frame with a yellow band 2 speed hub and it's one of my favorte riders.
I paid $40 several years ago, rescued it from behind a barn at an antique shop. Easy cleanup and needed 1 tire. I've put many miles on it.

That said I'll agree on the value assessments expressed in previous posts. I have never paid much or gotten much money out of these at resale. All bought and resold for <$100.  For me it's about refurbishing a good quality bike and having a good rider that I can hop on and not worry about.
 I have 2 more Travelers and a black '53 World waiting their turn in the stand this winter. The World will be a keeper.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 4, 2022)

If you look back thru bicycle history, you can see the trend changes throughout the years. Schwinn has always catered to adults as well as kids. The TOC models were mainly geared towards adults, and this gradually changed over the years. In the Jan.1953 Schwinn Reporter they stated that the juvenile bikes and Lightweights were their biggest sellers. The prewar lightweights were geared mainly towards adults and then later both age groups. The skinny tired diamond framed model trend started changing again in the very early 60's. I was always interested in the geared bikes even being 10 and I purchased a 64 Varsity at the time the Sting Rays were flying out the door faster than the Dealer could assemble them.

I had an 8th grade English teacher that road an early 60's JC Higgins three speed to school every day, and on rare occasions it rained here so he drove his early 60's VW Beetle. His name was Mister Roberts, and I keep confusing him with Mister Rogers. 🤣  



s


----------



## SirMike1983 (Dec 4, 2022)

With the "common" type three speed bikes (not the rare or high-end stuff) the early Schwinn three speeds are fairly collectable. The ones made from 1938 through 1952 are usually the ones collectors want. The parts for those also have a premium (e.g., "Schwinn Built" brakes, early bars, razorback stems, Schwinn Built levers, old style shifters, etc.).

The ones made from 1953 through the mid-1960s aren't quite as strong with collectors, but still do well if you have a tall 23 inch frame model, or unusual colors, or really good and ornate graphics. They can make a good balance of affordability and classic features.

The late 1960s through the end of the run are kind of marginal with collectors, unless you have a pristine 23 inch frame bike. They're perfectly functional bikes, but don't have the draw for collectors associated with the earlier stuff. Some of these later bikes still turn up at yard sales for $20 or the like.

Throughout the run, short frame is a deduction, standard frame is middle, and there's a premium for the tall frame. Most adult males will want the standard or the tall frame if you're going to ride.

The funny thing I've noticed is that there is interestingly little cross-over with people who collect English three speeds. Some of those collectors kind of look down on the 1950s-60s Schwinn three speeds because of the welded frames, flat blade forks, vinyl saddles and the like. I collect both, and you get something a little different riding a Schwinn versus a Raleigh or something of that sort. If you're really into old three speed bikes, you should have at least one of each.


----------



## DrRumack80 (Dec 4, 2022)

Great info! One advantage of the Schwinn 3-speeds is the ease of working on them. Raleighs have brake cables that cannot be easily obtained today, and the cottered cranks can be a pain.  The English 3-speeds do not seem to be all that much lighter than a Schwinn with an EF frame.

 I'd definitely be buying one of these to ride, so a 23" - 24" frame would be the order of the day. I think the standard 21" frame had the same dimensions as the 22" frame that came later.

I can ride a "standard" frame, but it requires an extra-long seatpost. I used a post from Porkchop BMX to get this 22" 1971 Suburban to fit. There is about 8 inches of post showing with plenty left in the frame. It's comfortable enough but my 24" frame Varsity is a much better fit.


----------



## Siestabikes (Dec 4, 2022)

Here is my 1971 Racer 3 speed frame that i turned into a 5 speed derailer bike when the original 3 speed hub crapped out. Its a nice riding, smooth and straight machine


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 4, 2022)

this ebay guy sells a lot of "undesireable" Schwinns. here is an example of his pricing. looks like a nice clean example.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/354424411777?campid=5335809022


----------



## Axman88 (Dec 4, 2022)

Pictures of Racers posted to this thread so far have short frames leading 6 to 2 against tall frames.  The trend that jumped out at me from analyzing these 8 images, was that short frames may be for sale, tall frames may be much loved.

To even count a little, I'll post another picture of what looks to me like a tall frame, that I found on a restoration blog page.



from:  http://johns-recycled-bicycle.blogspot.com/2013/07/schwinn-racer-3-speed-restoration-for.html

Blogger restored the bike for a family member.  Lots of pictures of every component.
The guy does not state the year or frame size.  Cork grips, ... Interesting choice!


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 4, 2022)

Axman88 said:


> Pictures of Racers posted to this thread so far have short frames leading 6 to 2 against tall frames.  The trend that jumped out at me from analyzing these 8 images, was that short frames may be for sale, tall frames may be much loved.
> 
> To even count a little, I'll post another picture of what looks to me like a tall frame, that I found on a restoration blog page.
> View attachment 1745685
> ...



That's definitely a 24" frame and approximately a 1971. And the seat post is still way up there! I bet I could't reach the pedals half way down the down stroke. 😂 That was a pretty detailed refurb with a lot of cleaning and polishing. Not sure how long that mag ring was used after that. Wasn't the Racer discontinued after 1971 and the Speedster name took over its place?


----------



## Aaron65 (Dec 5, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> That's definitely a 24" frame and approximately a 1971. And the seat post is still way up there! I bet I could't reach the pedals half way down the down stroke. 😂 That was a pretty detailed refurb with a lot of cleaning and polishing. Not sure how long that mag ring was used after that. Wasn't the Racer discontinued after 1971 and the Speedster name took over its place?



As far as I know, yes.  Here's my tall '73 Speedster.


----------



## DrRumack80 (Dec 5, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> this ebay guy sells a lot of "undesireable" Schwinns. here is an example of his pricing. looks like a nice clean example.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/354424411777?campid=5335809022



His bikes often have incorrect parts. Prices are not great, but not outrageous


----------



## DrRumack80 (Dec 5, 2022)

Aaron65 said:


> As far as I know, yes.  Here's my tall '73 Speedster.



That's also a 24" frame. Clean machine!


----------



## Eric Amlie (Dec 5, 2022)

Here's another example of a 23" frame on a '63 Traveler that I picked up at a thrift store for cheap.
I added the setback seatpost, wider handlebar, and later saddle to increase the comfort.
Interestingly, I'm only 5' 6" and this bike fits me fine.


----------



## DrRumack80 (Dec 5, 2022)

That is a sweet bike, really clean, and great color too!  Bonus points for the generator set. Looks like it was hardly ridden


----------



## Axman88 (Dec 5, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Wasn't the Racer discontinued after 1971 and the Speedster name took over its place?



According to the bikehistory site, (with the digitized Schwinn catalogs), Schwinn built the Racer in 1933 and 1938 as a true racing style bicycle, then reintroduced the name in 1957 as the upright seated classic we have been discussing here.   I haven't personally seen any examples of configurations other than 3 speed with rim brakes, but according to the sales catalogs, they were also sold with single speed coaster hubs, and with Bendix 2 speed Automatic aka "kickback" hubs until at least the mid 60s.  The Racer's last year is shown as 1971.    https://bikehistory.org/bikes/racer/

The Speedster was introduced in 1959, with single, 2 and 3 speed hubs and was offered through 1978, but had quite a lot of metamorphosis over its history. 

From 1959 -'62 it was a cantilever frame
'63 until '71 it seems that the 26" wheel Speedster was only offered in the "camelback" style, with reduced frame height for youthful riders.  There were also 24" and even 20" Speedster models.
It wasn't until 1972 that the full sized, diamond frames seem to have been offered.






						The Schwinn Speedster | 1959 to 1978
					

Vintage Schwinn Speedsters were made from 1954 to 1978. This page shows images and text from old catalogs of this classic bicycle.



					bikehistory.org
				




So, this reinforces your idea that the Speedster took over the market slot of the Racer when that model was discontinued in 1971.  Perhaps even the same frame design was used?  It would be interesting if someone would compare a 1971 Racer to a 1972 Speedster.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 5, 2022)

Axman88 said:


> According to the bikehistory site, (with the digitized Schwinn catalogs), Schwinn built the Racer in 1933 and 1938 as a true racing style bicycle, then reintroduced the name in 1957 as the upright seated classic we have been discussing here.   I haven't personally seen any examples of configurations other than 3 speed with rim brakes, but according to the sales catalogs, they were also sold with single speed coaster hubs, and with Bendix 2 speed Automatic aka "kickback" hubs until at least the mid 60s.  The Racer's last year is shown as 1971.    https://bikehistory.org/bikes/racer/
> 
> The Speedster was introduced in 1959, with single, 2 and 3 speed hubs and was offered through 1978, but had quite a lot of metamorphosis over its history.
> 
> ...



my modified Racer was originally a coaster brake version. when i got it it had been "Raleighed" with 3 speed Araya (I think ) rims, handle bars and stem.  I just saw a Bendix 2 speed cable shift version on Craigslist in white, only 40 bucks... maybe I should have snagged it. I like those 2 speeds.


----------



## DrRumack80 (Dec 5, 2022)

The Suburban was offered as a 3-speed in 1970 and 1971, but discontinued the same year as the Racer.

 27" wheels + 3 speed hub is a nice combo but perhaps it was a hard sell since more people were inclined to get the 5 or 10 speed models.


----------



## Axman88 (Dec 5, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I just saw a Bendix 2 speed cable shift version on Craigslist in white, only 40 bucks... maybe I should have snagged it. I like those 2 speeds.



Maybe I was wrong about the 2 speed hubs being kickbacks.  I just assumed they were Bendix Automatic, but the Red Band didn't come out until 1960, and the Blue and Yellow later still.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 5, 2022)

this thread sure has a lot of hits for a bike nobody seems to like. 🤨


----------



## DrRumack80 (Dec 6, 2022)

Axman88 said:


> Pictures of Racers posted to this thread so far have short frames leading 6 to 2 against tall frames.  The trend that jumped out at me from analyzing these 8 images, was that short frames may be for sale, tall frames may be much loved.



Definitely.  As someone mentioned earlier, there were fewer tall frames sold. Even fewer still exist today and those are largely spoken for already. At one time, tall EF frame Schwinn lightweights were plentiful on Ebay and at swaps.  Not so anymore, in my experience.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 6, 2022)

DrRumack80 said:


> Definitely.  As someone mentioned earlier, there were fewer tall frames sold. Even fewer still exist today and those are largely spoken for already. At one time, tall EF frame Schwinn lightweights were plentiful on Ebay and at swaps.  Not so anymore, in my experience.



I wound up scrapping about 10 tall frame Schwinn lightweight framesets the last time I moved because I literally could not give them away. That was about seven years ago. I guess interest has picked up!


----------



## DrRumack80 (Dec 6, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> I wound up scrapping about 10 tall frame Schwinn lightweight framesets the last time I moved because I literally could not give them away. That was about seven years ago. I guess interest has picked up!



Sure seems that way!  Not that many years ago, I donated a minty 24" 1971 Varsity in Campus Green to a bike cooperative in Asbury Park, along with some other bikes. Still had the plastic cable ends,  original everything, including the tires. Hopefully, it went to a good home, but I'm kicking myself for that one. LOL


----------



## SirMike1983 (Dec 6, 2022)

My take on the collectability of the 26 inch wheel three speeds in the last 10 years is as follows:

The first generation [1938-52] noticeable increase in collectability over the past 10 or so years. The attitude used to be that it wasn't a ballooner, so not worth the time to clean and repair. Or the attitude was "harvest the parts". Now, these are collectable in their own right and more appreciated as more people have gotten into them.

The second generation [1953-mid/late 1960s] has had a lesser increase in collectability but has done somewhat better than in previous years. Rare colors and good frame graphics can give a real boost to some bikes. But I've seen an increased interest in bikes with good paint and graphics because this period offers a great deal of variety for collectors. It also doesn't hurt to have that 1950s-60s mystique.

The third generation [mid/late 1960s-end] maybe a very slight increase in collectability for these bikes over the past few years, but it hasn't been big. Sometimes you still see them at yard sales, tag sales, thrift stores for almost nothing, but that is less common than 10-15 years ago.

As with all things, condition also plays a huge role. Bikes that have been abused, over-painted, parted-out still don't do all that well.


----------



## Chris#21 (Dec 6, 2022)

tacochris said:


> I have a really solid, original black Racer up for sale local for $100 with zero bites in a month or two if that gives you any indication of the value.  Really cool bike though....
> 
> Side note: I think its a very cool bike and still has alot of vintage flavor and should be worth more honestly but sadly the market indicates otherwise.



Can you send me PM to do a question ?


----------



## phantom (Dec 6, 2022)

IMO it's still all about location, condition and marketing skills. Ever see a CL of FB and with one or two bad pictures and the title says something like: Schwinn vintage........I sell these small frame 3 speeds for anywhere between $225 and $300. You need great pictures, 10 or so, and a compelling ad. New tires, just serviced, everything works etc:  If small frame bikes were not desirable there wouldn't be such an attraction to Phantoms, Panthers etc: as well as a ton of middleweights.  There is an entire market out there that ergonomics don't mean Jack.


----------



## DrRumack80 (Dec 6, 2022)

Agreed, it is largely about location, marketing etc.  3/5/10 speed lightweights with upright bars are an easy sell here in the NYC Metro Area. They seem to sell even with poor photos and scant details

 I think large frames are more desirable for the lightweights, though.  Phantoms/Panthers/middleweights and the like were only available in small frame sizes 18"-20" and were marketed to kids.  The traits that make them desirable to collectors are different than those of the lightweight class bikes.  Perhaps if ballooners and middleweights were available in larger sized frames, they would be more sought after by adult collectors. IMHO


----------



## Axman88 (Dec 6, 2022)

DrRumack80 said:


> Perhaps if ballooners and middleweights were available in larger sized frames, they would be more sought after by adult collectors. IMHO



Weren't they?  I have been searching for info on this, and started compiling a list for myself.  I'm just starting my classic bike journey, and not very knowledgible, but..

So far, just a few names, ...
   The Schwinn "kingsize" cantilever framed "American" and "Heavy Duti.  No info on model years.
   A variation of the Cleveland Welding made "Roadmaster", which included the '90s reproduction "Luxury Liner".  
        -  One variant of CWC frame was said to be more suitable for larger riders, not because it's taller, but because the top bar is longer and the seat post is angled back a bit more.

I'd expect that going back to the prewar days, there might be more candidate machines with more spacious frames.  I thought of starting a thread on this topic, but it seemed prudent to do more research first.


----------



## tacochris (Dec 6, 2022)

Since this kinda turned into a Racer thread, here is the OG black one i have laying around.  It has a cool look to it being black but still not my style


----------



## DrRumack80 (Dec 6, 2022)

Axman88 said:


> Weren't they?  I have been searching for info on this, and started compiling a list for myself.  I'm just starting my classic bike journey, and not very knowledgible, but..
> 
> So far, just a few names, ...
> The Schwinn "kingsize" cantilever framed "American" and "Heavy Duti.  No info on model years.
> ...



You seem to be very knowledgeable on the subject! I've been in the hobby for 27 years. Until I joined the CABE, I was not even aware of the later "kingsize" cantilever frames.  However, those are 20" vs the regular 18", unless I'm mistaken. Not a tall frame, like the 23" and 24" lightweights.  Most 6 footers + will need a super-long seatpost to ride the 18" and 20" frames.

Prewar Schwinn ballooners were available in a 20" frame. I have a '36 Motorbike with such a frame. Also, Rollfast made some larger framed balloon tire bikes, around 20"


----------



## DrRumack80 (Dec 6, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Since this kinda turned into a Racer thread, here is the OG black one i have laying around.  It has a cool look to it being black but still not my style



Lord Vader, your bike is ready!   Very cool machine,


----------



## tacochris (Dec 6, 2022)

DrRumack80 said:


> Lord Vader, your bike is ready!   Very cool machine,



Like Ford said, any color the customer wants as long as its black.


----------



## DesmoDog (Dec 7, 2022)

I have had an interest in IGH bikes for ages, but only somewhat recently dipped my foot in the pool as it were. Long story but I ended up with a modern "Schwinn" cruiser with a 5 speed IGH Sturmey hub a few years ago. 

Then earlier this year I ended up buying a Racer because, um, to be honest... I liked the fin on the front fender. Seriously. Anywhos it was advertised as a '56 but the date code on the hub (October '56) makes me think it was probably sold in '57. Whatever. When I bought it, I was considering a full restoration but changed my mind once I started working on it. This one will stay a "survivor" as long as I own it. 

As bought:





I paid $75 for it, which seemed like too much but I bought it anyway. The rear wheel was missing spokes, nothing on it worked, I couldn't even roll it to the car. 

Here it is now:




The seat is too high in that photo, the bike sorta fits me but I'd prefer a '62 (year of birth) in the next larger size. It also still needs a seat, the one on there right now is off of a violet Breeze. It looks ok in pictures but in real life it clashes pretty bad... but I haven't got anything else that fits right now. 

Speaking of a 1962 in a larger frame size... while rebuilding the '56 I stumbled onto this '62 on ebay. It was local and cheap. I got the frame, fork, chainguard, and fenders for $15.




Sharp eyed viewers will notice it's not a 3 speed frame though. Hmm, I planned on doing a full rebuild and adding the cable stops but again changed my mind. I am now looking for a single or two speed coaster hub for it. I have a two speed kickback hub in a Typhoon I just rebuilt, but if I stole that I'd need a hub for the Typhoon. 

Bottom line, the search continues for the elusive 21" 3-speed Racer. I'm not too set on year anymore, if I buy a project I'm going to paint it black and put the early font "Racer" graphics on it anyway... and the '56 would get sold, probably for about half what I have into it. But that's ok, it's still not much money and the time I spent working on it kept me out of trouble. 

When I Was younger it was all drop bars for me. Then mountain bikes hit and it was all MTB for me. Now I have zero interest in drop bar bikes and a lot of interest in the upright bikes. As I seem to always be on the tail end of trends I'm guessing a lot of people feel the same way and have for a while now? 

After a lot of years away from bicycles I'm obviously back into it again, and am volunteering at a local bike co-op on the weekends. I've discovered I have very little interest in most modern bikes... Suspensions? All on one brake levers and shifters? Hydraulic disk brakes? Ughh... If I wanted to play around with that I would have stuck playing with motorcycles. Well, I still do play with motorcycles, but you know what I mean.


----------



## Oilit (Dec 7, 2022)

DesmoDog said:


> I have had an interest in IGH bikes for ages, but only somewhat recently dipped my foot in the pool as it were. Long story but I ended up with a modern "Schwinn" cruiser with a 5 speed IGH Sturmey hub a few years ago.
> 
> Then earlier this year I ended up buying a Racer because, um, to be honest... I liked the fin on the front fender. Seriously. Anywhos it was advertised as a '56 but the date code on the hub (October '56) makes me think it was probably sold in '57. Whatever. When I bought it, I was considering a full restoration but changed my mind once I started working on it. This one will stay a "survivor" as long as I own it.
> 
> ...



$75.00 may seem like a lot, but if you think of what it would cost to build it now, $75.00 is cheap. You can't even buy a shiny piece of junk Wally World bike for that price. That's how I like to think of it.


----------



## Bikerider007 (Dec 7, 2022)

Long story but I have one. 

A minty original was left in a house I purchased in 2020. We talked to owner over phone and we hit it off but at this time sellers were getting pretty picky and she had lived there on and off 60 years. Agent said she was difficult with some potentials and we should write a letter on why we had interest (2nd home to see Grandkids, big garage and I have a thing for vintage bikes and tinkering on stuff......). 

Anyway,  she accepted offer, which was not the highest and threw in 8k to toward closing costs! Agent said she cried when she read letter and was happy to find someone that would truly appreciate it. Her husband had passed and was a contractor that did a lot of work on house, so it was hard to let go.

Agent then told us she had a bike she bought new, but never rode and I should see some time if I had a chance. I was excited, but didn't get chance on a quick visit.

Anyway, walked in house after getting keys and there it was with a bow on it.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Dec 8, 2022)

On the plus side of things, in my experience, the search is at least half the fun.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 8, 2022)

I am a fan of the small framed lightweights. my racer is next to the smallest and it is just a fun bike to ride.  I have a Varsity that is 22" or 23" and the standover height is too tall for my 30" inseam. fits well riding, but not so good when I stop at a light.


----------

